# Non Wood working automotive



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

In process of adding wiring for trailer hitch on my car. Need to make a few crimp connections. I have the cheep crimper and stripper. Any recommendations on tools not confident?


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Klein makes very good tools for the electricians.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

you know what we always say about cheap.

"Buy cheap, then buy expensive to repair the damage when the cheap one fails".

The cheap crimp pliers have a couple faults. 1 is that you cant get the same pressure joint to joint. 2 is that the jaws are so narrow if you use too much force you can cut the joint like your using side cutters.
There is a crimper that has springs and ratchets that will always give the same pressure. They are a a bit expensive if you dont make very many connections, so my advice is if the wiring is going to be on the trailer forever, solder the joints because crimp connectors regularly come loose with vibration and dirt.
Dont use the scotchlock type connectors where you fold a flap over and press it down. They WILL fail on a moving vehicle.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I only use Thomas & Betts crimpers and connectors . I never use insulated , instead I crimp and put heat shrink on all my connectors


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

wow, having a named brand of connectors is a step too far for me (g).

If I'm wiring motorcycles or cars and its going to be there for the life of the vehicle, I always slide heat shrink on first, then twist the wires together and solder. Then a put a dab of silicone on the joint itself, then heat shrink till silicone is spread all the way along.
If I know it will be removed in the near future, and its a pain getting the soldering gear out for 2 joints, then I'll crimp, but use the spring ratchet crimper and then tape the join.

never had a failure of a connection, not once, ever.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree with Bob that the spring loaded ones work the best but they are too expensive for most of us to buy based on usage. Channelock makes a really good crimper for about $30 up here but it seems to work best with non insulated as Rick suggests. The heat shrink and possibly even some liquid electrical tape on the joint make a connection that is more water and corrosion resistant.The insulated type don't seem to hold on to the wires as well as just the bare sleeves and I have added solder to the insulated ones to make sure they hold.

The wiring harness should have come with a wiring diagram showing which colour wires connect to what as it is standardized so that you can hook onto anything with that type plug without having to rewire anything. If you don't have the diagram then google it so that you do it the right way.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

sunnybob said:


> wow, having a named brand of connectors is a step too far for me (g).
> 
> If I'm wiring motorcycles or cars and its going to be there for the life of the vehicle, I always slide heat shrink on first, then twist the wires together and solder. Then a put a dab of silicone on the joint itself, then heat shrink till silicone is spread all the way along.
> If I know it will be removed in the near future, and its a pain getting the soldering gear out for 2 joints, then I'll crimp, but use the spring ratchet crimper and then tape the join.
> ...


Same here Bob . Rewired my 84 gmc trucks power windows with heavier gauge wiring and the guy at the glass shop said , wow those are the fastest windows I've ever seen on that generation of truck .
Never failed because I used good connectors ,and this is a circumstance where there's a lot of vibration.
The bad thing is , Thomas & betts crimp rings connectors etc , are a buck a piece here in Canada


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

TheCableGuy said:


> Same here Bob . Rewired my 84 gmc trucks power windows with heavier gauge wiring and the guy at the glass shop said , wow those are the fastest windows I've ever seen on that generation of truck .
> Never failed because I used good connectors ,and this is a circumstance where there's a lot of vibration.
> The bad thing is , Thomas & betts crimp rings connectors etc , are a buck a piece here in Canada


Really, is a buck such a bad price to pay for a little safety?

The one thing that is always troublesome to track down is a wiring issue. Going through the same thing on a double axle trailer right now. So I have bought a brand new harness and will throw out the old one. Just not worth the aggravation.


----------



## senebraskaee (Apr 29, 2012)

Despite having the best tooling money can buy (our money!), NASA solders all connections on space equipment.
I like to do a cheap crimp to hold things in place and then solder the connection. The new (at least to me) adhesive lined heat shrink tubing does a great job of sealing the joint on ring and fork type connectors. However, if you are insulating a spade or push on connector it will gum up the works so then the old style, plain tubing is the way to go. Liquid 'Lectric Tape works quite well, but is sure messy, I always manage to get it somewhere I didn't want it.
Having been a HAM radio operator as a kid, I love to solder so it is therapeutic for me!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

why not just use a wiring harnesss tap...

.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Stick, if those are push and click connectors, throw them in the bin where they belong.

I would only use something like that if it was a dedicated plug and play for my particular vehicle.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Stick's got it!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sunnybob said:


> Stick, if those are push and click connectors, throw them in the bin where they belong.
> 
> I would only use something like that if it was a dedicated plug and play for my particular vehicle.


use them on all of my vehicles and never an issue...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"I love to solder so it is therapeutic for me!"
-Mike

Ahhhh, the smell of burning rosin on the evening air. Life is good!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

DaninVan said:


> "I love to solder so it is therapeutic for me!"
> -Mike
> 
> Ahhhh, the smell of burning rosin on the evening air. Life is good!


Sure you didn't sniff a few lead/solder joints in the past? :nono:


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

When I was a young apprentice we were taught wiping lead joints (water AND gas pipes pipes were lead back then!)
I used to love wiping soldered diamond stop ends.
I've just searched google, and apparently i am a master of a lost art. I cant find any mention of a diamond stop end.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*From Pan into the Fire*



JFPNCM said:


> Sure you didn't sniff a few lead/solder joints in the past? :nono:


I did! I also did a lot of cast Iron DWV oakum and lead joints.
They got rid of the 'dangerous' Leaded joint system and replaced it with Asbestos cement. Good decision! :0


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@DaninVan

Right there with you on the cast iron/oakum/lead piping. My first construction job back in 50s was a a plumber's helper. The insulation we used for heating ducts contained a lot of asbestos as well. Great fun in crawl spaces.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I too would NEVER think of using qwik-connects or even crimp connectors.. I always solder in those situations, followed by heat shrink tubing. Yes, it takes a bit longer, but I never have to go back and fix it again in 6 months.

And, I also have to add my kudos to what Stick suggested. I've used that type of harness on 2 different vehicles and had no problems. The connections are all made INSIDE the vehicle, protected from the weather, right into the factory wiring to the tail lites.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I am using a wiring harness but you have to run a power wire from the battery to the converter box and fuse holder at the battery.


----------



## senebraskaee (Apr 29, 2012)

Stick, I am with you. Have done many of those but they are not available for every vehicle and some fit very poorly. Once installed I have never had an issue.
And yes, I have sniffed a LOT of lead solder in the "good old days" before lead was only for bullets. Also worked with a LOT of PCB oil and neither have not had any ill effects, ill effects, ill effects, il efts, i ets, . . . . . 
Mike


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Installed wiring harness bought good crimp tool no problem only for 12 volt line from battery and fuse holder powers separate for trailer and car .


----------

